# PCT on clomid, b6, and creatine?



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2012)

I am starting my pct from a fairly bunk cycle although I did manage to get some gyno from my deca. I have been running prami for about 2 weeks now and I have tapered back down to .25mgs eod. gyno is so small not to concerned about it. I will continue the prami for a month after pct for any kind of rebound. I was told to use clomid, b6, and 10mgs of creatine for my pct since I don't want to put nolvadex on top of my gyno. Has anyone heard of this combo or know of a better one?


----------



## Zeek (Apr 18, 2012)

Leave the B-6 to the dinosaurs like me   what dosage of B-6 are you being told to run during PCT and what is the primary reason for it?


----------



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2012)

They didn't say a dose and I'm not sure the reason for it. Thats why I was asking. someone posted that up a while back on ology and I cant find it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 18, 2012)

You sure its prolactin related?  You try helping with Letro.  In pct your e will be high. So you might wanna run an ai with it. Someone smarter then me prob could help u.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2012)

I tried letro in the begining but it didn't touch it. I was running aromasian at 25mgs ed when It started. the prami nailed it. made me sick as a dog but it worked. I am still on ai at 12.5mgs ed too.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2012)

so zeek you think I should leave out the b6? and what is that even for?


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 18, 2012)

what do you mean a fairly bunk cycle? you think the gear was bad or you just had no gains?


----------



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2012)

there were several of us ordered at the same time from z and not one person got a single pound. I did gain around 3lbs but I had 3J working on my diet. i was running 600mgs of test e and 400mgs of deca. I did kind of expect something. I have done several cycles in the past with wonderful results.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 18, 2012)

B-6 is what we old timers used in years past when there were no AI's available to us. Best thing we had was clomid and B-6 to control both test induced gyno and 19nor related gyno.

 It does work at 300mg per day on cycle, but it is also a very borderline dosage as far as toxicity.

 Don't run it IMO


----------



## Zeek (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that bro, anytime we buy and then inject stuff it should be quality. Not always the case unfortunately, hopefully they will make right with you if they have not already.




cokezero said:


> there were several of us ordered at the same time from z and not one person got a single pound. I did gain around 3lbs but I had 3J working on my diet. i was running 600mgs of test e and 400mgs of deca. I did kind of expect something. I have done several cycles in the past with wonderful results.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> B-6 is what we old timers used in years past when there were no AI's available to us. Best thing we had was clomid and B-6 to control both test induced gyno and 19nor related gyno.
> 
> It does work at 300mg per day on cycle, but it is also a very borderline dosage as far as toxicity.
> 
> Don't run it IMO



Done deal. I will leave it alone. thank you sir. I will just run the clomid and go get bloodwork done a few weeks after i finish


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 18, 2012)

B6 is good for prolactin sides


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 18, 2012)

Damn bunk gear bro that's wack


----------



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I'm sorry to hear that bro, anytime we buy and then inject stuff it should be quality. Not always the case unfortunately, hopefully they will make right with you if they have not already.



You know he did email me and said he would resend my cycle but i told him to keep it. to many people have been emailing me with the same problem lately so I figure cut my losses and move on. I dont want to take a chance again. to much time on, pct, off.. blah blah blah and no results..


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 18, 2012)

cokezero said:


> there were several of us ordered at the same time from z and not one person got a single pound. I did gain around 3lbs but I had 3J working on my diet. i was running 600mgs of test e and 400mgs of deca. I did kind of expect something. I have done several cycles in the past with wonderful results.



I would recommend you get some blood work done next time you think the gear is bad. As then you can prove it to the lab and figure out should i keep running this gear or drop this and pct


----------



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> Damn bunk gear bro that's wack



You got that right. but cvl and pinn gonna make it all better.. Ya baby!!!!


----------



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2012)

J0SH30013 said:


> I would recommend you get some blood work done next time you think the gear is bad. As then you can prove it to the lab aynd figure out should i keep running this gear or drop this and pct



Thats what I should have done but I got pissed off around  week 10 and decided it was time to pct. I will take a little time off then start a good one.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 18, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> B6 is good for prolactin sides



 props to you for knowing that herm!!  You would be surprised how few have a clue on B-6

 Will say one more thing, if you actually have leaking nipples from a 19nor B-6 will stop it in a day flat! 

 It happens to some guys! never happened to this geezer cause if they itch I bomb the system with B-6 long before any leaks spring forth lol


----------



## cokezero (Apr 18, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> props to you for knowing that herm!!  You would be surprised how few have a clue on B-6
> 
> Will say one more thing, if you actually have leaking nipples from a 19nor B-6 will stop it in a day flat!
> 
> It happens to some guys! never happened to this geezer cause if they itch I bomb the system with B-6 long before any leaks spring forth lol



Thanks zeek I will remember that


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 18, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> props to you for knowing that herm!!  You would be surprised how few have a clue on B-6
> 
> Will say one more thing, if you actually have leaking nipples from a 19nor B-6 will stop it in a day flat!
> 
> It happens to some guys! never happened to this geezer cause if they itch I bomb the system with B-6 long before any leaks spring forth lol


Lol i love caber and makes me horny US fuck lol.  Come on pops I'm no dummy lol. Learned a lot from you geezers


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> props to you for knowing that herm!!  You would be surprised how few have a clue on B-6
> 
> Will say one more thing, if you actually have leaking nipples from a 19nor B-6 will stop it in a day flat!
> 
> It happens to some guys! never happened to this geezer cause if they itch I bomb the system with B-6 long before any leaks spring forth lol



its odd thats hes on B6 & prami and still has a bit of gyno...

the DA & B6 should knock out all prolactin and the AI should cover you from serum E that the clomid is boosting....

between the ai + clomid you should be pretty dry


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 18, 2012)

the creatine will do little except keep tab more water in your muscles..

i would take a look at natty, OTC products.  some are better than others and are actually worth your time/money.

I.E.

DAA is cheap as hell and works dam well for 15-20 bux, beta alanine can be bought for 10-15 bux in bulk...its as good as creatine IMO.

i know everyone here isnt too big on supps but i do use a few, ones that work....and feel they have their place.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 19, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> the creatine will do little except keep tab more water in your muscles..
> 
> i would take a look at natty, OTC products.  some are better than others and are actually worth your time/money.
> 
> ...



So your saying take the OTC's and drop the creatine? I have only been on b6 for 2 days. and only taking 100mgs. Not sure if thats even doing anything.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 19, 2012)

cokezero said:


> So your saying take the OTC's and drop the creatine? I have only been on b6 for 2 days. and only taking 100mgs. Not sure if thats even doing anything.



no, in your shoes id still take the creatine prolly.  i personally dont like more then 2-3g ED.  saying that there are a few cheap supps that work.....very few and i think they would be worth it 


id stay on some B6 still, more than 100mg if you still have prolactin sides.  id keep on a low dose ai too, making sure you can control E.


ai
b6
creatine
daa
beta alanine
maybe prami/caber if needed.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 19, 2012)

I appreciate your help gymrat. I will like you say.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 19, 2012)

anyone that tries to warn anyone about uncle z on ology gets banned. He sends out so much bunk gear its not even funny. If you want to buy uncle z gear then go to the grocery store and get some peanut oil...then take it home and inject it...same shit uncle z sells.

I would switch your prami to caber next time and start taking it at the beginning of your cycle.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 27, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> anyone that tries to warn anyone about uncle z on ology gets banned. He sends out so much bunk gear its not even funny. If you want to buy uncle z gear then go to the grocery store and get some peanut oil...then take it home and inject it...same shit uncle z sells.
> 
> I would switch your prami to caber next time and start taking it at the beginning of your cycle.


tru dat brother i got fucked by z myself and i was at least pissed,damn.......i agree with Cobra,pill form caber is much better,prami is aweful


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 27, 2012)

thats alot of doe to waist man I would have taken the re up and kept it for a rainy day.


----------



## cokezero (Apr 27, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> thats alot of doe to waist man I would have taken the re up and kept it for a rainy day.



the thought of getting anything from z doesn't sound like a good idea to me. that was a lot of money lost and i am not rolling in it but not knowing what i am injecting and the simple fact that, that cycle cost me 7 months from the time I started it to when I can start my next is not worth any amount of money. I train for one reason and one reason only. to get as jacked as I can. I don't have time for some prick named z to screw me around. He cost me 1 show already.


----------



## Lulu66 (Apr 28, 2012)

Im with u man, worst part of bunk gear is not the money, is the time and effort wasted


----------



## Curiosity (May 17, 2012)

Damn guys, I got on ology when I first decided to start researching this stuff. I was super psyched when I first found the z website and all that bullshit. I could easily have ordered from him, sounded gtg, but thankfully I can't start for a while due to some upcoming travel, so I decided to take my time and keep learning and gathering info. 

Super glad I stuck around a while longer to figure out the truth and meet some people who are honest. 

Lots of smart people and good advice on that site for sure, but I definitely got the impression that the source discussions were pretty censored, at least when we're talking about that guy. Even with all the edited posts you can still go on there and see plenty of shitty feedback on him, and that's on the board he sponsors!!!! What a joke!!!

Still a good resource, but we can do a hell of a lot better than Z and naps.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 2, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> anyone that tries to warn anyone about uncle z on ology gets banned. He sends out so much bunk gear its not even funny. If you want to buy uncle z gear then go to the grocery store and get some peanut oil...then take it home and inject it...same shit uncle z sells.
> 
> I would switch your prami to caber next time and start taking it at the beginning of your cycle.


 
I ordered from Z. I'm still waiting on my hgh I hope I havnt been screwed over.


----------

